# Yet Another EMT Light Hanger



## iointerrupt (Feb 16, 2007)

There seems to be a never ending interest in homemade light hangers, so here's mine. It was built to hold a 16" Current-USA SunPod fixture (70watt HQI).

​
The parts list is as follows, I picked them all up at my well stocked Lowes:

(4) 1/2" EMT straps (not pictured)
(2) 1/2" 5' EMT pipe
(2) 1/2" EMT compression couplings
(2) 1/2" EMT 90 degree curve
(2) 1/2" EMT set screw couplings

All of the parts are assembled in the order listed, requiring only a screwdriver and an adjustable wrench. The straps hold the pipe to the stand, the pipe and curve are connected with a compression fitting, and the fixture is attached to the set screws (see below). Since Lowe's stocks 5' pipe lengths, and 90 degree curves, no pipe cutting or bending was required.

​
The one trick here is using the SunPod's existing hanging kit hardware. The mounting bracket is designed for being screwed into the ceiling, but with a little bit of Dremeling I managed to fit it onto the set screws.

I've had it set up for about a week now, and it appears to be holding the weight just fine (SunPod's have internal ballasts). The 1/2" EMT is strong but not excessively so, I wouldn't mount anything more then a 24" fixture from it without getting something a bit stronger. If I did it again, I would probably use 3/4" EMT just so I could run the fixture power cords through it:

​
With the 1/2" pipe diameter, although the cords themselves fit in the pipe, the plug ends don't. So I ended up bundling all the cords (there are 3 on a standard SunPod) with zip-ties, and then velcro strapping the bundle to the pipe.

Although I was initially worried about building this light hanger, it turned out to be exceptionally easy once I had all the parts.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

Very Nice indeed...think I need to go to Lowes...LOl
great little DIY.


----------

